# Add Tivo Mini in the priority list for OnePass



## csell (Apr 16, 2007)

I have lots of season passes for shows that I consider very low priority - mostly reruns of shows that I watch when there's nothing else on or a bunch of kids shows. One thing that I bothers me is when I am in another room with a Tivo Mini and I try and watch live TV and its says there are no available tuners. So I go and check out what's recording and it's old rerun of King of Queens and Mickey Mouse Clubhouse and so on - all shows that I don't care if they get skipped. It would be nice in the priority list for Season Passes to have "Tivo Mini" where you can move it up and down in the priority order. So I would have shows like King of Queens and Mickey Mouse below my Tivo Mini. So if that Tivo Mini request a Tuner and all all tuners are in use, it checks the priority to see if the Mini should be granted a tuner.

That would be nice


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Interesting. 

Can't you cancel the recording from the Mini today as a work around? Go to My Shows, select it and cancel recording.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Or they could just give you one of the recording tuners and if you attempt to change the channel on it prompt you with the standard "this tuner is recording, do you want to cancel the recording" dialog that you'd get if you attempted to change the channel on that tuner from the TiVo itself.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> Or they could just give you one of the recording tuners and if you attempt to change the channel on it prompt you with the standard "this tuner is recording, do you want to cancel the recording" dialog that you'd get if you attempted to change the channel on that tuner from the TiVo itself.


Yup. Treat the Mini as an actual extension of the host rather than a parasite that grovels for the crumbs the host leaves lying around.

Oooo. Mixed metaphors!


----------



## csell (Apr 16, 2007)

My kids have a Mini in their room and I know it's happened to them where they could not watch live TV because there were no available tuners. I'm not crazy over the idea of easily giving them the option to cancel a recording show. Really like the idea of prioritizing it. No new UI needed as it would just simply be added initially to the bottom of the One Pass list.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

csell said:


> My kids have a Mini in their room and I know it's happened to them where they could not watch live TV because there were no available tuners. I'm not crazy over the idea of easily giving them the option to cancel a recording show. Really like the idea of prioritizing it. No new UI needed as it would just simply be added initially to the bottom of the One Pass list.


The problem is that it could change on a case by case basis. You are talking about ALL programming taking over the tuner over some shows. What about other times when YOU want to decide?

If you are getting into these situations because of too many people watching TV at the same time, it sounds like you need more tuners.


----------



## csell (Apr 16, 2007)

TonyD79 said:


> The problem is that it could change on a case by case basis. You are talking about ALL programming taking over the tuner over some shows. What about other times when YOU want to decide?
> 
> If you are getting into these situations because of too many people watching TV at the same time, it sounds like you need more tuners.


The problem isn't too many tuners (we have 2 Mini's), the problem is our One Pass is filled with a lot of very low priority shows - reruns of old shows and tons of kid cartoons all of which I would ideally want to fall lower in priority than an additional tuner. I think it would be quite straight forward to implement. If you have a Mini called "Bedroom", that would initially show up on the very bottom of your One Pass. You can move that up or down as you see fit. In my case, shows like Mickey Mouse Clubhouse and Spongebob would go BELOW the "Bedroom". So if I try and turn on my Bedroom Mini and all tuners are in use, but SpongeBob is recording, it would stop recording and allocate that tuner to the Bedroom Mini. This is something you know before hand and are agreeing to.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Just because something seems straightforward does not mean that it is.

Sounds like you could set some max recording volumes on the low priority items (say, KUID and 5, so it records 5 and stops, delete when done watching and it will record another). This would reduce conflicts.

Or use suggestions to capture instead and kill the OP. If they are that low of a priority then that could work as well. Suggestions allow the tuner to be freed up immediately.


----------



## csell (Apr 16, 2007)

jrtroo said:


> Just because something seems straightforward does not mean that it is.
> 
> Sounds like you could set some max recording volumes on the low priority items (say, KUID and 5, so it records 5 and stops, delete when done watching and it will record another). This would reduce conflicts.
> 
> Or use suggestions to capture instead and kill the OP. If they are that low of a priority then that could work as well. Suggestions allow the tuner to be freed up immediately.


Obviously there are workarounds, but I was giving a suggestion on the suggestion forum for a new feature....

But I did have a followup to your points - 
* So if you set a One Pass to "Keep at most '5'" AND "Keep Unitl I Delete" then once it hits 5 recordings, it will NOT record anymore. Is that correct?

* How could you use Suggestions to record specific shows?


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Yes, that is how KUID and KEEP AT MOST would work together. Taking off KUID causes old ones to fall off as new ones are recorded. Once you delete one, it will record another.

Suggestions- You would need to train your Tivo (one of my favorite things, not for everyone). Three thumbs up to what you want, and make sure things you HATE get three down. Others can vary between. Remember that any OP/recording gives one thumbs up automatically, so you may want to edit some of those as well. These can be edited in list form as well.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

I guess what I am trying to say is that you have a specific use case. A more general solution that works in your case and others is more likely to come to pass.


----------



## adessmith (Oct 5, 2007)

I don't have a mini yet, so maybe someone here can answer this related question...
What happens when you want to watch live with the mini, and all of your tuners are recording something, some of them being suggestions? Will the tivo mini automatically grab a tuner and stop recording the suggestion? Will the tivo delete the partially recorded suggestion, or will it leave the partial recording?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I believe that it will kill the suggestion and delete the partial. Originally it would throw an error if anything was recording, even a suggestion. But I'm pretty sure they fixed that somewhere along the line and made it so requesting a tuner from a Mini will simply kill the suggestion and relinquish the tuner.


----------



## RTF (Jul 19, 2018)

I would very much like this feature added. This does not need to be a one-size-fits-all solution: just add an option in Settings called “Tivo Mini Priority” with instructions for the Yes/No option as follows: Checking Yes may prevent a recording so that a Tivo Mini may show Live TV; checking No will prevent a Tivo Mini from showing Live TV when all tuners are needed for recording.” I also like the idea suggested above of adding the Mini to the One Pass Manager, but please do not let the difficulty in programming this option stop you from implementing the more simplistic option I suggested. Thank you!


----------

